# objekti ja sen sijamuoto



## niinkö

Hei kaikille,


tässä on pari lausetta. Olen vähän epävarma, onko kaikki objekti oikeassa sijamuodossa. Olkaa hyvää ja katsokaa:


1) Matti panee *kirjan* pöydälle. 
2) Matti panee *kirjaa *pöydälle. - is it even possible to use kirja in partitiivi here? for example, when we see that Matti's standing next to the table and is puting the book on it?
3) Matti ei pane *kirjaa *-vai- *kirjan *pöydälle - the sentence is negative so the object would be in paritiivi. But since we're talking about one/whole book, maybe genetiivi would apply here? *confused*
4) Älä pane *kirja *pöydälle! - or maybe Älä pane kirjaa pöydälle?
5) Pane *kirja *pöydälle!  - or should the object be in genetiivi here?


The more I learn, the more confused I am. Apua!


----------



## Spongiformi

1) Oikein.
2) Oikein, jos kuvataan juuri sillä hetkellä tapahtuvaa tekoa, joka ei ole vielä päättynyt. Esim. "Tässä valokuvassa Matti (juuri) panee kirjaa pöydälle".
3) *Kirjaa *on oikein.
4) *Kirjaa *täytyy käyttää myös tässä.
5) Oikein.

"Panna"-verbiä käytettäessä kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa tämä: esimerkki 1 | esimerkki 2


----------



## DrWatson

niinkö said:


> ...
> 3) Matti ei pane *kirjaa *-vai- *kirjan *pöydälle - the sentence is negative so the object would be in paritiivi. But since we're talking about one/whole book, maybe genetiivi would apply here? *confused*
> Negation always overrides all other rules. If there is a negative verb form in the sentence, the object is in partitive regardless of all other conditions.
> 4) Älä pane *kirja *pöydälle! - or maybe Älä pane *kirjaa* pöydälle?
> See above.
> 5) Pane *kirja *pöydälle!  - or should the object be in genetiivi  here?
> If the verb is in imperative mood, the total object's case changes from genitive to nominative.


Here's more information (in Finnish).


----------



## niinkö

Kiitos molemmille vastauksista! Nyt kaikki on selvää


----------

